# Jejunocolic anastomosis



## molisa (Feb 21, 2012)

Help!  I'm not finding any codes that deal with a small bowel to colon resection.  44160 is terminal ileum to colon, but this is from proximal jejunum to the transverse colon.  Not finding anything that would attach small to large but this.  Or do I have to use small bowel 44120 and colectomy 44140?


----------



## Lujanwj (Feb 22, 2012)

Maybe 44160-22 or 44799.  I like -22 because it indicates that all of the ileum was removed instead of leaving some to connect to the colon.  As far as I understand, there are no anatomical markers for the Terminal ileum, it just means the end of the ileum.

Mixing a matching to codes really doesn't work, in my opinion, and is messy as you will need to reduce services(-52).  

Good Luck!


----------



## molisa (Feb 22, 2012)

I like that answer!!  Thank you!!


----------

